# A New Store in Ottawa?



## RumourMill

I have it on good authority that a new store is opening in Ottawa. 9,000 square feet, 20+ car parking. Renovations (or at least demolitions) have started. No signage up yet. In mechanicsville, just a couple of klicks east of Westboro.
Hmm...


----------



## jaline

I hope so.


----------



## MannyP Design

RumourMill said:


> I have it on good authority that a new store is opening in Ottawa. 9,000 square feet, 20+ car parking. Renovations (or at least demolitions) have started. No signage up yet. In mechanicsville, just a couple of klicks east of Westboro.
> Hmm...


Lots of development happening in Ottawa... could you be a little more specific? :heybaby:


----------



## jaline

Also so that we don't think you're a spammer, judging by the number of posts you have and your name


----------



## wing

I called around the entire city looking for a macbook... what a useless town sometimes. Drove to Montreal to get one.


----------



## MannyP Design

wing said:


> I called around the entire city looking for a macbook... what a useless town sometimes. Drove to Montreal to get one.


Really? I thought there would be enough places around here to find at least one:

Compusmart (Merivale; I don't know if it's still open--I noticed they've been shutting down stores across Canada)
iServiceDepot
The Mac Group
Henry's (on Bank Street) put up a sign saying they're now an authorized Apple reseller.


----------



## Dr_AL

Both Compusmarts have been closed for months. 

I would have figured that between the futureshops, the mac group, best buy, and henrys that somebody would have had a macbook. Oh well.


----------



## jaline

I'm pretty sure not *all* of those stores would've been out of Macbooks when you were looking for one. We may not have an Apple store but we definitely have stores with Apple products.


----------



## RumourMill

*More on the Ottawa Store*

More info:
This will be an Apple and Apple goodies focused store from iPods to Mac Pro's plus software etc. Paper signage is supposed to go up in the windows soon.


----------



## adam.sn

Mechanicsville!!! Jesus... it's gonna get knocked over every second day. Great location apple! Why even bother w/ locks on the doors?  lol


----------



## John Clay

RumourMill said:


> More info:
> This will be an Apple and Apple goodies focused store from iPods to Mac Pro's plus software etc. Paper signage is supposed to go up in the windows soon.


I can confirm that this is true...


----------



## jaline

sweet!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

I will fall under the skeptic portion. This would be a BAD location for an Apple store. Besides...didn't w have this debate months ago about a store going up in the west end; I believe the source was on the know then too.

I hope I am wrong but I do no think I am...normally I enjory being right; this time I'll enjoy being wrong.


----------



## MannyP Design

Yeah, that seems like a weird place for an Apple store.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Digital_Gary

Notice the OP said



RumorMill said:


> a new store


and not



> a new Apple Store


----------



## John Clay

MannyP Design said:


> Yeah, that seems like a weird place for an Apple store.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.


Who said it was an Apple store?


----------



## RumourMill

*Mechanicsville... the next Westboro?*

My 2 cents:

OK. So it ain't Westboro, or the Glebe. However I remember when Westboro looked like Mechanicsville.

Also, the City of Ottawa is about to shell out a bunch of do-re-mi fixin' the place up:

Wellington Street Community Design Plan

(And let's face it, if there's one thing Ottawa does well, it is to spend money!)

Apparently, Somerset-Wellington-Richmond is the second or third most traveled route in the city.

The Great Canadian Theatre Company just moved into a new building down the road.

It is also like 1 km from my favourite bagel place and bike shop.

Lastly, remember Westboro before MEC? Could be a good anchor tenant for the 'hood.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

... read to quickly b4; yes it was not mentioned about an actual "Apple" store... we'll wait and see... maybe B.Mac is returning.


----------



## guytoronto

I hear Carbon Computing is opening up an Ottawa store.


----------



## Vexel

guytoronto said:


> I hear Carbon Computing is opening up an Ottawa store.


If that was true, you'd be looking at the happiest person in Ottawa.


----------



## MannyP Design

John Clay said:


> Who said it was an Apple store?


The original post said "This will be *an Apple and Apple goodies focused store* from iPods to Mac Pro's plus software etc. Paper signage is supposed to go up in the windows soon."

Calling it _an_ Apple store as opposed to _the_ Apple store is fine, IMHO, since the core products it sells are Apple products... apparently.

I wonder if the Mayor started this thread under a fake name... being the sneaky bugger that he is. :heybaby:


----------



## wing

Sorry I should have said MBP and not jus Macbook.

FutureShop and BestBuy do not seem to carry the MBP in stock anymore although you can order online. Staples doesn't carry it in store, but online has it. The Mac Group told me they have been on backorder for months and are hard to find.

Apple store in Montreal had lots.

P.S. I love my new MBP!


----------



## Ottawaman

wing said:


> Sorry I should have said MBP and not jus Macbook.
> 
> FutureShop and BestBuy do not seem to carry the MBP in stock anymore although you can order online. Staples doesn't carry it in store, but online has it. The Mac Group told me they have been on backorder for months and are hard to find.
> 
> Apple store in Montreal had lots.
> 
> P.S. I love my new MBP!


 I used 3 models yesterday at FS Southkeys yesterday(mb, bb, mbp). I can't say if they had stock other than the display models.


----------



## jaline

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I will fall under the skeptic portion. This would be a BAD location for an Apple store. Besides...didn't w have this debate months ago about a store going up in the west end; I believe the source was on the know then too.


Yeah, but if it is an Apple store it fits better closer to downtown or the east end. I live in West end, and would love for more things to open up here, but I seem to have this idea in my head that any Apple store would look more nice in the downtown area. 

If it's just a store that carries Apple products....it is fine. We need more of them anyway.


----------



## ehMax

MannyP Design said:


> I wonder if the Mayor started this thread under a fake name... being the sneaky bugger that he is. :heybaby:


I have no clue what / where Westobor, Glebe or Mechanicsville is, or what MEC is. 
This is all news to me. (I'm not that much a bagel eater neither.)


----------



## John Clay

ehMax said:


> I have no clue what / where Westobor, Glebe or Mechanicsville is, or what MEC is.
> This is all news to me. (I'm not that much a bagel eater neither.)


Bit behind in the mail, are we? 



In regards to the post about MacBook Pros - the 15" models are in VERY short supply. The LED components are apparently rather hard to get. This shortage seems to be all over Canada and parts of the US, from what I've hard.


----------



## neptune

MEC = Mountain Equipment Co-op (I think)


----------



## UnleashedLive

neptune said:


> MEC = Mountain Equipment Co-op (I think)


Correct.


----------



## MannyP Design

ehMax said:


> I have no clue what / where Westobor, Glebe or Mechanicsville is, or what MEC is.
> This is all news to me. (*I'm not that much a bagel eater neither*.)


Is that some sort of euphemism?  

So... 

you didn't say whether or not Ottawa was getting a CC store. :heybaby:


----------



## keebler27

this is interesting. am i the only one who's skeptical? not skeptical about the reliability of the info, but about the store's survival. if B-mac can't survive on merivale of all places, can we expect another mac focused store to do the same?

I'm a mac fanboy just like you, but with the other mac stores in town, i'm just wondering how many ottawa can really support? My question is real btw...not being sarcastic.... do you think it can survive?

of course, when it opens, i'll check it out


----------



## jaline

Good point. But I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Atroz

keebler27 said:


> this is interesting. am i the only one who's skeptical? not skeptical about the reliability of the info, but about the store's survival. if B-mac can't survive on merivale of all places, can we expect another mac focused store to do the same?


The times are different. Apple products are a whole lot more popular now. A great number of my friends have bought macs for the first time in the last 2 years (myself included). There might be room.


----------



## MannyP Design

keebler27 said:


> this is interesting. am i the only one who's skeptical? not skeptical about the reliability of the info, but about the store's survival. if B-mac can't survive on merivale of all places, can we expect another mac focused store to do the same?
> 
> I'm a mac fanboy just like you, but with the other mac stores in town, i'm just wondering how many ottawa can really support? My question is real btw...not being sarcastic.... do you think it can survive?
> 
> of course, when it opens, i'll check it out


No, you're not the only one. But I do think it could survive... if handled correctly.

With respects to B.Mac, I'd posit that it was a combination of things: Apple wasn't quite the company that it is today; the store was way too big and had a lot of wasted floor space; their sales focus included art supplies (I don't think I had witnessed a single person buying any); and a lack of fresh products. There was software (games in particular) on the shelves that were well over two years old and hadn't been marked down at all.

They did have a good spot--Merivale is one of the busiest stretches of road in Ottawa, especially on the weekend.


----------



## Kosh

ehMax said:


> I have no clue what / where Westobor, Glebe or Mechanicsville is


Well, I know where Westboro and the Glebe are... NEVER heard of Mechanicsville, and I've lived here for 17 years now. Then again, I don't really need a mechanic as I have no car.




John Clay said:


> In regards to the post about MacBook Pros - the 15" models are in VERY short supply. The LED components are apparently rather hard to get. This shortage seems to be all over Canada and parts of the US, from what I've hard.


I was about to say the same thing. MacBook Pros are in short supply due to a shortage of LED components. There have been articles on all the news sites.


----------



## Kosh

keebler27 said:


> this is interesting. am i the only one who's skeptical? not skeptical about the reliability of the info, but about the store's survival. if B-mac can't survive on merivale of all places, can we expect another mac focused store to do the same?
> 
> I'm a mac fanboy just like you, but with the other mac stores in town, i'm just wondering how many ottawa can really support? My question is real btw...not being sarcastic.... do you think it can survive?
> 
> of course, when it opens, i'll check it out


Merivale sucks... well the street doesn't actually suck, it's a nice street, but it's waaaayyyyyyy out in the South-West. Some of us happen to be out in the East, so a place in the center of the city (Bank is about center) or Eastward would be nice, preferably with easy access by bus. CompuSmart at Rideau was nice. I've got to check out this iService Depot when I buy a new laptop.

Merivale has been bad for Mac stores, there's been 3 Mac stores on that street that have closed, NorthStar, B. Mac, and CompuSmart. Of course even PC computer stores have been closing down... the computer business just doesn't seem to be what it was in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## neptune

Kosh, 

Perhaps you'd like to wait on going to iService Depot for that MacBook. If there's a new dealer coming to town they'll likely have a big opening event. Maybe there'll be deals to be had?


----------



## jaline

Kosh said:


> Merivale sucks... well the street doesn't actually suck, it's a nice street, but it's waaaayyyyyyy out in the South-West. Some of us happen to be out in the East, so a place in the center of the city (Bank is about center) or Eastward would be nice, preferably with easy access by bus. CompuSmart at Rideau was nice. I've got to check out this iService Depot when I buy a new laptop.


Nah, let's have something, _anything_ in the West end


----------



## SoyMac

*From The Inside...*

Hi Friends
I live in Mechanicsville. I would be _very_ surprised if _any_ computer store opened in this neighbourhood. (adam.sn, your post about Mechanicsville made me laugh out loud!)

But I would not be at all surprised to hear that an Apple-products store might be opening soon in Westboro or West-Wellington - immediately South-West of Mechanicsville. 
Westboro and West-Wellington are quickly becoming the long Glebe of Ottawa West. This area is quite amenable to boutique-type retail, and easily supports PC Cyber's large, 1 & 1/2-story, flagship store on Wellington Street.

BTW, there is often some confusion about the area defined as Mechanicsville, and people commonly mistake parts of Hintonburg for Mechanicsville. (I suspect this is more because Hintonburgers tend to be Mechanicsville Wannabes  )

Mechanicsville in Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanicsville_(Ottawa)


----------



## RumourMill

*More on the Ottawa Store*

More details...
Reno work has started (mostly demo as far as I can tell).
Location will be on Wellington not far from the silver topped cathedral.
It looks like they have hired a branch manager and will be opening a temp location as construction is underway. Temp location to open next month? Grand opening in the fall (Halloween? )

That's it so far...


----------



## jaline

Nice, I work near there.


----------



## SoyMac

RumourMill said:


> More details...
> Reno work has started (mostly demo as far as I can tell).
> Location will be on Wellington not far from the silver topped cathedral....


Cross street, so I can walk/ride over and look at it?


----------



## (( p g ))

I'm happy to see that this long-rumoured opening is going to happen. The location is ideal in that it's far away from the parking lot better known as Merivale Road and instead in a part of town that's reasonably close to where a lot of creatives work. 

We've waited a long, long time for something like this in Ottawa and it might be just what's needed to help boost the Mac market share in this PC town.


----------



## LenP

SoyMac said:


> Cross street, so I can walk/ride over and look at it?


Sounds like he's talking about l'Église Saint-François-d’Assise at Wellington & Fairmont. I drove past - there are some empty storefronts along that stretch.

BTW, it is in Hintonburg. Mechanicsville is officially north of Scott St. Although the whole area is called Westboro by real estate agents - Westboro listings are worth more. I tell people that I live in "East Westboro".


----------



## SoyMac

LenP said:


> ...BTW, it is in Hintonburg. Mechanicsville is officially north of Scott St. Although the whole area is called Westboro by real estate agents - Westboro listings are worth more. I tell people that I live in "East Westboro".


Heehee! You could tell people you live in the "Westboro Annex". :lmao: 

Real estate agents call Mechanicsville "Tunney's", like anybody here is fooled by labelling this neighbourhood with the name of the nearby government complex.  

In the spirit of the real estate spin, I guess we could also call Gatineau, "West Wakefield"


----------



## Kosh

neptune said:


> Kosh,
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to wait on going to iService Depot for that MacBook. If there's a new dealer coming to town they'll likely have a big opening event. Maybe there'll be deals to be had?


Oh, I'm not planning on getting a MacBook or Macbook Pro this year. I bought my Mac Pro and 30" Cinema Display this year... so I can't afford any other big computer purchases this year.


----------



## RumourMill

*Ottawa store details:*

According to someone close to the plans:
(sizes aprox.)

1000 + sq' AASP service
3000 sq' Apple Product retail
1000 sq' demonstration suites (x 3 labeled "AUDIO" and "HDV" and "XSRVRS")
1000 sq' instructional facility
1200 sq' inventory and receiving
1000 sq' "other"
800 sq' Corporate Offices

14' ceilings, open concept.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Any timeframe for completion? I need my MBP fixed before Jan.


----------



## John Clay

UnleashedLive said:


> Any timeframe for completion? I need my MBP fixed before Jan.


A little birdy told me around October/November.


----------



## RumourMill

*Service to open sooner... August*

Grand Opening still looks like November. Lots of pro training area...


----------



## SoyMac

I wonder if Apple has a grand plan to push to infiltrate the federal government.  
With big demonstration suites, it could be a way to get department heads to take guvamint computer-security, civil-servant-productivity, and TCO seriously.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

SoyMac, I am 10 steps ahead of that. I jave been trying to pull it of for years. I work in the Oracle Integration group for Service Canada. I do R&D. I am trying to get my boss to let me buy an XServer, with Oracle 10g for Mac as well as JDeveloper. Nothing yet but before I retire it will be done...


----------



## SoyMac

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> SoyMac, I am 10 steps ahead of that..... Nothing yet but before I retire it will be done...


:lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap:


----------



## GrapeApe

Any news on this?

I'm in the market for a MacBook and either an iMac or Mac Mini and I don't want to have to drive to Laval.


----------



## jaline

I'm sure it'll be a while...


----------



## hUssain

GrapeApe said:


> Any news on this?
> 
> I'm in the market for a MacBook and either an iMac or Mac Mini and I don't want to have to drive to Laval.


It doesn't seem to be apple store, it seems to be authorized apple dealer. It says "an Apple and Apple goodies focused store" If your looking for the student discount, I doubt that authorized dealers will have it. The Mac Group, iServiceDepot, FutureBuy, Henrys, are all authorized dealers, check them out (call). the store in Orleans had a few macbooks when I was shopping.

Bought it online because I get the discount + iPod with the $230 mail-in rebate. I could have gone to Laval, but it was cheaper this way.


----------



## MannyP Design

Don't bother with Henry's... they don't really have anything in stock as far as computers go. We needed an emergency Mac for our office as our Account Exec's eMac had up and died. We called them and the girl that answered was less than helpful. She couldn't be bothered to check to see what the specs were for the model they DID have.

I guess they weren't interested in a quick sale. :lmao:


----------



## GrapeApe

hUssain said:


> The Mac Group, iServiceDepot, FutureBuy, Henrys, are all authorized dealers, check them out (call). the store in Orleans had a few macbooks when I was shopping.
> 
> Bought it online because I get the discount + iPod with the $230 mail-in rebate. I could have gone to Laval, but it was cheaper this way.


Ya but I'm possibly looking for a Mac mini and I never see then anywhere, plus I have a thing against Futureshop.

I would prefer an Apple Store but even if a decent Mac-only retailer would come to the city that would be great.


----------



## hayesk

_edit_


----------



## hayesk

_edit_


----------



## hUssain

hayesk said:


> If Apple ever put a store in Ottawa, I would think it would be in the Rideau Centre. While Westboro is trendy, I don't think it is popular enough to support an Apple Store. It doesn't have enough foot traffic from people that don't live there.


Rideau would be not only does it have lots of foot traffic, but it, as well as the byward market, are well known shopping area in Ottawa for both residents and tourists.



> The smaller stores just don't have anything to offer over the big box stores any more.


I would think quality service would be a good enough reason, the futurebuy people know nothing, even their 'geek' squad


----------



## nick24

PC Cyber has a few stores around the city. I used to live a minute from the Glebe location and picked up a few things from there, and now I live close to the Wellington Village store and used them when I got an external drive. 
They aren't a dedicated Apple store, but do sell a few Apple products (or can get you them) e.g. I got a Western Digital My Book Pro (for Mac and Win) but was looking at a hard drive enclosure with a mini form factor to build my own.
If you are looking for special offers - ie cut throat prices to get you thru the door - then Futureshop can be the place, but if they haven't got it, then smaller retailers may be your best bet.


----------



## adavidso

*cool*

This is going to be great for Hintonburg. Hopefully the new store will serve as an anchor to bring some more stores to the East end of Wellington. Sure, we may have more than the average number of pawn shops, but that's changing fast. There's a law firm moving in to the old Kardish Deli location just 2 blocks to the East of this Apple retailer. Also it's very close to downtown, chinatown, little italy, government offices, westboro, civic hospital neighbourhood. Retailers are figuring out that Hintonburg is great value considering what is nearby. Can't wait to check out this new store!


----------



## SoyMac

By the way, I was in to The Mac Group this week. There's no sign of them shutting down or any other changes. They seem to be operating as usual, and the workers were talking amongst themselves about work, orders, and shipments expected in the future.
Looks like rumours of their demise may have been exaggerated.


----------



## rpalace

*Carbon*

Looks like it's a reseller (from the Apple site):

CARBON COMPUTING
1065 WELLINGTON STREET WEST
OTTAWA, ON K1Y 2Y2
613-728-5888
carbon computing


----------



## SoyMac

rpalace said:


> ...CARBON COMPUTING
> 1065 WELLINGTON STREET WEST
> OTTAWA, ON K1Y 2Y2
> 613-728-5888
> carbon computing


Wow! Giant Tiger and Carbon Computing on adjacent blocks - I need never travel anywhere else!
But seriously, the rents are very good there, it's half-way between PC Cyber and The Mac Group, so there will be a bit of a computer zone, it's an easy bus-ride from both universities, the space is huge ( if Carbon is indeed going into the former bingo hall ), and finally, another downtown computer location, but this time with lots of parking!
Plus, I have several friends in the adjacent 'hood who are tentative switchers, and having a convenient place to see Macs hands-on _will_ push them over the edge.

I think this could be very good.


----------



## MannyP Design

Cool. Very cool. Looks like someone was listening.


----------



## rpalace

SoyMac said:


> Wow! Giant Tiger and Carbon Computing on adjacent blocks - I need never travel anywhere else!
> But seriously, the rents are very good there, it's half-way between PC Cyber and The Mac Group, so there will be a bit of a computer zone, it's an easy bus-ride from both universities, the space is huge ( if Carbon is indeed going into the former bingo hall ), and finally, another downtown computer location, but this time with lots of parking!
> Plus, I have several friends in the adjacent 'hood who are tentative switchers, and having a convenient place to see Macs hands-on _will_ push them over the edge.
> 
> I think this could be very good.


Is that the address of the bingo hall? Should be a hip looking space 

Our office is in the neighbourhood and we're on all-Mac network here so this will be nice. Hopefully I'll be able to test-run an iPhone there when the time comes.


----------



## Kosh

Alright, a Carbon Computing place! I'll have to check this place out when it's up and running. I could use iLife '08, MacOS X Leopard,... but that brings up another question, what bus goes that way?


----------



## rpalace

Kosh said:


> Alright, a Carbon Computing place! I'll have to check this place out when it's up and running. I could use iLife '08, MacOS X Leopard,... but that brings up another question, what bus goes that way?


Everyone's favourite #2


----------



## jaline

Just check the OC Transpo Travel Planner. So useful. 

This is good news. It's close to where I work, but unfortunately it's far from where I live. So I guess I can just stop by there whenever I'm around work or university.


----------



## coreLlama

rpalace said:


> Looks like it's a reseller (from the Apple site):
> 
> CARBON COMPUTING
> 1065 WELLINGTON STREET WEST
> OTTAWA, ON K1Y 2Y2
> 613-728-5888
> carbon computing



ahhh sweet! :clap:


----------



## Macaholic

Just got an email flyer from Carbon announcing the Ottawa store. CONGRATS, OTTAWA! You guys deserve it -- best of luck to Carbon! :clap:


----------



## (( p g ))

Excellent news! I'm glad to see this most welcome addition to our community. 

I'll be in line on opening day for sure.


----------



## Macaholic

(( p g )) said:


> Excellent news! I'm glad to see this most welcome addition to our community.
> 
> I'll be in line on opening day for sure.


I'd think that every Bytown-based Ehmaccer will be there!  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## (( p g ))

I gave them a quick call and it looks as though they're open already for service items plus a few sales. Think of it as a soft launch, with the hard launch of the complete store in a few weeks. 

I'll be sure to spread the word among my Mac compadres here in town about this great news. Hope everyone else does the same.


----------



## ehMax

pbhlaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh  (Exhales) 
I thought I was going to explode holding that in.  

Should be AWESOME!!!!!!! I'm jealous, as the square footage is much bigger than the Kitchener store, more like the Toronto store. 

I don't have current pictures, but here is a very BEFORE picture.


----------



## dona83

Where's the Vancouver store?? You guys are the exclusive retailer for BBPs and ModBooks so it costs an arm to ship it over to the west coast or anywhere else that's not the centre of the universe... that's just criminal! Come to think of it why did I pay $200 for my BBP I mean it's a nice laptop bag but I really shouldn't have had to pay $200 for it. Blah!!!


----------



## Ottawaman

We should have an Ottawa meet up and check out the store. To be followed by a few adult beverages.


----------



## (( p g ))

Ottawaman said:


> We should have an Ottawa meet up and check out the store. To be followed by a few adult beverages.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Ottawaman

Any news or updates about the opening?


----------



## MannyP Design

Ottawaman said:


> Any news or updates about the opening?


If I recall correctly they said the store will be ready by January-ish?


----------



## Kosh

To be clear, the store is open now, but only a small part of it and it's a bit of a mess as renovations are going on (you can't really look around). As Manny says, though, the Grand openning is, I think in January.


----------



## Ottawaman

Any fresh updates?
Thanks


----------



## SoyMac

Ottawaman said:


> Any fresh updates?
> ...


I was by yesterday, and the front of the store looks like a post-fire renovation (I know it's not), and there's a big sign on the Wellington Street side saying "WE ARE OPEN. PLEASE GO TO BACK -> "


----------



## BikerRob

I was there this week talking with the guys ... they are still working out of a trailer behind the store. Renovations are running behind, and they don't expect to be open now until some time in February - possibly even March!

Yes, they are technically open now ... but obviously are limited with stock, etc. because of the lack of space.

I will say this: I really like the guys working there ... very friendly and knowledgable ... I look forward to it finally being open - and don't mind that they are holding off until all the renovations are completed.


----------



## titans88

BikerRob said:


> I was there this week talking with the guys ... they are still working out of a trailer behind the store. Renovations are running behind, and they don't expect to be open now until some time in February - possibly even March!
> 
> Yes, they are technically open now ... but obviously are limited with stock, etc. because of the lack of space.
> 
> I will say this: I really like the guys working there ... very friendly and knowledgable ... I look forward to it finally being open - and don't mind that they are holding off until all the renovations are completed.


I sent my soon-to-be father in law there to buy Leopard for his iMac and MacBook. He said the guys were great, really friendly, and knowledgeable. Both of us will be there to purchase Mac products in the future!


----------



## Black

Sounds awesome, do they have a site? I am looking for a site and street addres, postal code etc for a google.map.


----------



## titans88

Black said:


> Sounds awesome, do they have a site? I am looking for a site and street addres, postal code etc for a google.map.


Carbon Computing: Ottawa

This should have all of the info you need. The store is located on the corner of Wellington and Merton I believe.


----------



## SoyMac

I drove by today and they were putting up big, beautiful signs on the two sides.
Went by this evening and the signs were up, Gorgeous!
However, the store part is completely empty and looks like it will be for a while.
The massive windows were clear of paper/boards, and the construction might be all finished, but it didn't look painted inside. 
I guess if a paint job, shelving, and stocking are all that are required, the store could be open within weeks.

When it's open, I have several friends who are ready to explore Macs hands-on, and I know they'll be buying as soon as they see and touch and get a few software questions answered.


----------



## eggman

SoyMac said:


> I guess if a paint job, shelving, and stocking are all that are required, the store could be open within weeks.


Their website has the grand opening scheduled for April 4th.

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## titans88

Me too!


----------



## keebler27

titans88 said:


> Me too!


figures...i'll be away that weekend. doh!


----------



## Ottawaman

The web site has had many dates listed as the opening, so now I will reserve my enthusiasm.


----------



## mikelc2

neptune said:


> MEC = Mountain Equipment Co-op (I think)


MY favorite store in Calgary (and winnipeg... calgary's is better tho)


----------



## BikerRob

I was in again this week, and asked them how definite the April date was, and they told me it's for sure ... they are determined to open on that weekend.

Rob


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Carbon Computing Ottawa Grand Opening*

I have it on good authority  that Carbon Computing Ottawa will have it's Grand Opening Sale on Saturday April 5 at 10 am. 

The flyer will go into the Ottawa Citizen on Wednesday April 2.

I won't give you specifics yet, but...

There will be all kinds of deals (many at half price) starting from a bill that features certain Ottawa landmarks. 

The best prices Ottawa has ever seen on um... somethings made by Apple that are quite portable.... 

Exclusive deals on Elephant Storage Firewire hard drives and ElephantRaid drives.

A giveaway BIGGER AND BETTER than Canada has EVER seen to one lucky Mac user who registers in our Ottawa database during the sale ...no purchase necessary!
Guaranteed this certain thing has never been displayed in the NCR before.

Product reps from Apple and various peripheral hardware and software manufacturers.

Free parking (loads of it). And yes, even free buttons!

So... we hope to see you there!


----------



## Commodus

At last! Ottawa desperately needs a dedicated Mac shop, and the new shop being in perpetual limbo has been a small form of torture. 

We'll see how things go, but I've already got the opening marked in iCal.


----------



## Ottawaman

Carbon Computing said:


> A giveaway BIGGER AND BETTER than Canada has EVER seen to any Mac user who registers in our database ...no purchase necessary!
> Guaranteed this certain thing has never been displayed in the NCR before.


How do we register in the database?


----------



## Commodus

Ottawaman said:


> How do we register in the database?


My guess is that we'll have to visit the store. Here's hoping it's a MacBook Air: I already own a MacBook, but I could really use something lighter!


----------



## allanyong

are you serious, are they hiring people now. 

I live like 5 minutes away from westboro.


----------



## allanyong

allanyong said:


> are you serious, are they hiring people now.
> 
> I live like 5 minutes away from westboro.


oh, nevermind, 

I APPLIED

I live nearby Island park drive.


----------



## rpalace

Commodus said:


> My guess is that we'll have to visit the store. Here's hoping it's a MacBook Air: I already own a MacBook, but I could really use something lighter!


Pretty sure I saw a MacBook Air at Best Buy a week ago. There's only one Mac product that hasn't been displayed here but I won't say it.


----------



## nick24

I went to the new Carbon store in Ottawa today. As I write this, there's not much to see, other than a reception area with a couple of iMacs and a Macbook Air - which I got to play with and LOVED. However, as has been said, the store will have its grand opening on April 5 (Saturday) when it will be fully decked out with Apple and Apple related products (including the iPhone when/if it is released in the great white north), training and seminar rooms etc.

I spoke with an awesome girl - if you are reading this, sorry, I didn't get your name, but I was very impressed with your knowledge of Apple products and most of all, your enthusiasm (I was the guy with the British accent). It was VERY infectious, and I hope you and the store do very well. See you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## ruffdeezy

is one coming to vancouver anytime soon?


----------



## twolf3232

Wow. Those are some exciting details about the grand opening. Does this mean that I'll have to line-up to get in early on the 5th, or is there enough stock (or raincheques) that I can show up later in the day?


----------



## SoyMac

rpalace said:


> Pretty sure I saw a MacBook Air at Best Buy a week ago...


Yeah, last week I played with a MacBook Air on display at the BestBuy on Merivale.


----------



## lookitsmarc

SoyMac said:


> Yeah, last week I played with a MacBook Air on display at the BestBuy on Merivale.


I also spotted one at Furtureshop in South Keys.


----------



## Carbon Computing

*EhMac FAQ on Carbon Ottawa's Grand Opening:*

MacBook Air as a giveaway? Hmm...Good guess, but (buzzer sound) 
NOPE, not a MacBook Air. (Hint: More expensive!).

Like I said, this product has not been on display anywhere in Ottawa ...yet.

Tell you what though, I will confirm a correct guess.

Oh, to be eligible for the prize you must come to the store in person on Saturday April 5 and registering there and then.

Also, there will be giveaways hourly from our various vendors. 

So, as to whether there will be lineup? *Gosh I hope so! 
*There were lineups at both the Toronto and Kitchener-Waterloo locations, so of course I expect more from my home town! (Glebe Collegiate '79).The door crasher specials, $20 each, are limited 2 per customer, while supplies last, so bring your best friend!
---------
Vancouver store? Nope, not enough snow there . More importantly, Vancouverites you already have some great dealers! Alphabetically (not showing favourites) the three best independent retailers in your area that I have visited are Mac Station, Simply Computing, and Westworld. I have met the owners of all of them on numerous occasions and they are all die-hard Mac nuts and have been for a long time.

I am certain, that for longterm Mac clients these stores will provide you with excellent long term service, repair and after sales support as all of their owners really care about their clients and their stores.

And if not, well then move to Ontario and shop at Carbon!


----------



## epsilon

My guess for the giveaway would be a modbook; and prizes for guessing right?  

PS - What time does the line up start? / What time will the store open that day? The link on the website about the Ottawa grand opening just redirects to the jobs page...


----------



## nick24

epsilon is correct in his/her guess as to what the giveaway prize will be.

Red (as I will call the Carbon girl from now on until I learn her real name) told me, but I forgot to add it to my post.

My only concern for the store - which, I am sure they have adequately thought through - is that it's not exactly in the greatest neighbourhood in terms of a) casual shopping and perhaps most importantly, b) the, errr, rather run down nature of the part of town. From what I understand, Mechanicsville (as I think it's called) is slowly improving, but at what speed, I don't know.


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Grand Opening, Carbon Ottawa, Saturday April 5, 10am*

The sale starts at 10 am, Saturday May 5 at 1065 Wellington Street West, Ottawa. (25 or so car parking)
1065 Wellington Street West, Ottawa, On - Google Maps

What time does the line start... I dunno, got camping gear and a Coleman heater?

As to our giveaway. You are guessing a ModBook..

A ModBook? You mean the tablet mac:
carbon computing. modbook.
Axiotron : Home

*That's like thousands of dollars! *

What do you think we are, nuts?




http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/01/axiotrons-modbo.html


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Grand Opening, Carbon Ottawa, Saturday April 5, 10am (Part 2)*

It is not a stock ModBook.

Nope, we are not giving away a ModBook worth thousands of dollars with a stock 1GB 5400 RPM hard drive...

...we are however giving away an even better ModBook with an upgraded SEAGATE 2GB SATA 7200 rpm HD worth $3600!


----------



## epsilon

Sweet Deal  Would love to win one of those....

Figured it would be something like that! Any chance there will be an open wifi similar to the apple store? I've walked by the new location a few times, and am pretty sure there's nothing like the 'Casey's' which allowed for late night ehmac posts @ yorkdale  

I'd also second nick24's concern for the location... not due to daily store use - because people will GO to carbon on purpose (and i don't think its any more out of the way then the one in Kitchener) - but i really don't think it'd be all that safe/comfortable for an overnight line up... (Correct me if i'm wrong... i've just heard south of wellington can get a bit sketchy) Will there be any previews as to the $20 door crashers and things?

PS - Did i hear that 'Heart' would be the manager of the store? Or the person formerly know as 'Heart'?


----------



## SoyMac

nick24 said:


> ....my only concern for the store - - is that it's not exactly in the greatest neighbourhood in terms of a) casual shopping and perhaps most importantly, b) the, errr, rather run down nature of the part of town. From what I understand, Mechanicsville (as I think it's called) is slowly improving, but at what speed, I don't know.


I would have to disagree. Having lived a few blocks away, I know how safe that neighbourhood is.
That strip has attractive property values/rents, and a very high volume of pedestrian and vehicle traffic, but with lots of free parking on Wellington and on side streets. There is good bus service there. The store is close to downtown, but despite the volume of traffic, the area is not congested. There is a high residential concentration, and higher incomes within walking/cycling distance directly to the South, in the neighbourhood real estate agents call "Civic Hospital" (for obvious reasons!  ) 
There is already a Mac store not far away (The Mac Group on Gladstone) and a very successful general computer store down Wellington, called PC Cyber. There's a reason like-stores group together.
The new Carbon location had been a bingo hall, so the large space was just waiting for compelling design.
Lastly, the store is close to Tunney's pasture (huge gov't. complex) and not far from Parliament Hill. Perhaps the on-site demonstration rooms will be used to sell federal departments on switching to Apple?!

The store is in the neighbourhood known as Hintonburg. I live in Mechanicsville, which is directly to the North, with boundaries from Bayswater to the river to Parkdale to Scott Street. When there's an Apple store in Mechanicsville, the Leafs will be hoisting the Stanley Cup, or hell will be freezing over, whichever comes first.

I'm already organising friends to come to the grand opening. 
I need a hobby.


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Mechanicsville - Hintonburg*



nick24 said:


> My only concern for the store - which, I am sure they have adequately thought through - is that it's not exactly in the greatest neighbourhood in terms of a) casual shopping and perhaps most importantly, b) the, errr, rather run down nature of the part of town. From what I understand, Mechanicsville (as I think it's called) is slowly improving, but at what speed, I don't know.


Casual shopping. 
Sorry, I still think in terms of human propelled motion. Cycling in a 10 minute radius will take you to the Glebe, Westboro, and if you are really fast, the Parliament.
So, you are somewhat right. Or were.
First of all the neighbourhood is called Hintonburg, Mechanicsville is adjacent and north of us.
Some food for thought. When I went to school in the Glebe it was a "developing neighbourhood". When MEC opened up in Westboro, it had been a neighbourhood in decline. 
When we opened in Queen Street East in Toronto, we were told we were throwing money away. Neighbourhoods need investment, foot traffic and both residents and shopkeepers who are vested in the area. We are not some big box store looking for a tax break 10 miles down a highway. (Although, if there are any government types reading, we will readily accept any tax breaks offered.)
I regularly cycled past this strip years ago when I lived here. It makes no sense for me to say that La Corso Italia, Preston Street is fabulous, that Westboro is fabulous but that a neighbourhood with this much charm, with its own beautiful cathedral size church right across the street is a lousy neighbourhood. In fact, for any of you who live in Ottawa here is a hint. When we moved into our building in Toronto it had been overlooked but between two superb neighbourhoods of Riverdale and the Beaches. Houses adjacent to our building were $200K. This is well after prices had skyrocketed in Toronto and a $200K house meant that clearly nobody would invest there. 5 years later the adjacent house to ours has just sold for 600K and 1000sq' condos across the street are selling for the same.
So.. go talk to your real estate agent and invest 'cause Hintonburg, which by the way has a multi-million dollar city investment coming up next year, is a very, very good idea.


----------



## nick24

You'll have to forgive me regarding my geography of the city (Hintonburg v Mechanicsville etc) - I'm not an Ottawa native and I'm still getting to know my new town. My comments re desirability of location were based on my impressions while walking to and from Carbon yesterday. I'm familiar with Westboro as I live there, but not too familar with Carbon's part of town. Hell, where I used to live back in Wales used to be Cardiff docks, a no go area about 30 years ago. Now, as it is based around water, premiums of up to 30% are being charged to buy properties in what is now Cardiff Bay. Best of luck to you! Competition is good, and I'm liking what I'm seeing.

Oh - I recall being told that Lee (or was it Leo) would be the manager.


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Staff and Jobs at Carbon Computing, Ottawa*

Who's Who;
Our staff so far in Carbon Ottawa are:

Branch Manager: Leo Galioto
Apple Service Technician: Ian Price
Apple Service Technicain: Mike Blagden
Coordinator:Samantha (Sam) Smith (AKA "RED" in this posting)

And yes, we are hiring, including looking for part and full time Retail and Corporate Sales.

carbon computing. employment.

Leo wears at least two hats right now;Retail Sales Manager and Branch Manager but his focus will be as Branch Manger so we are collecting resumes for the Retail Sales Manager position.

If you don't see your job description posted, apply anyway as we keep resumes on file and may not always post every job available.


----------



## BikerRob

Well, I've been in a few times and have had conversations with all four of you (yup, Rob here - biker looking dude with long goatee) ... you are all very pleasurable to work with and I'm really looking forward to the store being fully open ... it will be my primary stop for all things Mac.


----------



## keebler27

ok. i officially hate this thread.

why?

b/c i'm going away that weekend and i can't get out of it! ugh!....

i was hoping to score a deal on a massively large external HD (assuming there will be sales on some of the elephant models).

aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Carbon Computing Ottawa: Some Sale goodies*

Here are *some* sale goodies available in the Ottawa store during our grand opening April 5th.
(The flyer will be in the Citizen on Wednesday.)

*Hard Drive specials:*

Elephant2Go 160GB FW400+USB portable drive, $179
ElephantStorage 500 GB FW400 + USB2.0 drive...$179

*20$ door crashers* (limit 2 per customer):
Monster Cable Media Power Bar
4GB Kensington USB Flash Drive

*Software:*
ADOBE software at GREAT PRICES
MS 2008 Office Home and Student edition for only $159

and of course we are still going to give away a $3600 ModBook to customers that sign up with us.


----------



## SoyMac

Suggestion:
Opening Day discount on all iPods.
.....DEEEEEP discounts.


----------



## titans88

Carbon Computing said:


> Who's Who;
> Our staff so far in Carbon Ottawa are:
> 
> Branch Manager: Leo Galioto
> Apple Service Technician: Ian Price
> Apple Service Technicain: Mike Blagden
> Coordinator:Samantha (Sam) Smith (AKA "RED" in this posting)
> 
> And yes, we are hiring, including looking for part and full time Retail and Corporate Sales.
> 
> carbon computing. employment.
> 
> Leo wears at least two hats right now;Retail Sales Manager and Branch Manager but his focus will be as Branch Manger so we are collecting resumes for the Retail Sales Manager position.
> 
> If you don't see your job description posted, apply anyway as we keep resumes on file and may not always post every job available.


Have you guys started or finished hiring staff already? I know a couple of people who were interested in positions, they were just unsure if anything was available with the grand opening just around the corner.


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Jobs...*

I believe we are still hiring. This week is training week so hurry up!

Call the store and ask for Leo!

613-728-5888


----------



## titans88

Carbon Computing said:


> I believe we are still hiring. This week is training week so hurry up!
> 
> Call the store and ask for Leo!
> 
> 613-728-5888


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pictor

I just drove by the store yesterday. Wow....all of a sudden signs, store frontage...it looks ready.

I may have to come by on Sat. I may have to get my Time capsule. My HD officially no longer fits on my external, and my router is still a G....may as well fix both problems at once.


----------



## Commodus

Anyone in a position to take photos? Not that I'll likely miss it, but a preview would be great.


----------



## twolf3232

*Flyer?*



Carbon Computing said:


> Here are *some* sale goodies available in the Ottawa store during our grand opening April 5th.
> (The flyer will be in the Citizen on Wednesday.)
> 
> *Hard Drive specials:*
> 
> Elephant2Go 160GB FW400+USB portable drive, $179
> ElephantStorage 500 GB FW400 + USB2.0 drive...$179
> 
> *20$ door crashers* (limit 2 per customer):
> Monster Cable Media Power Bar
> 4GB Kensington USB Flash Drive
> 
> *Software:*
> ADOBE software at GREAT PRICES
> MS 2008 Office Home and Student edition for only $159
> 
> and of course we are still going to give away a $3600 ModBook to customers that sign up with us.


I bought a Citizen today to see if the flyer was there to see if there would be any other specials that CC hadn't listed here. Is there anything more? Does someone have a softcopy that they can point me to? I'm still of the fence about door-crashing on Saturday morning.


----------



## BikerRob

I just looked at the Ottawa Citizen online - they list all the ads that appear in the paper on any given day - no mention of the grand opening


----------



## nick24

The flyer is in front of me - it's was one of the millions that the Citizen was giving away today.

So, as well as what has already been stated above, here are a few more items

$20
Kensington copyholder with USB hub
Kensington pocket mouse
NYKO dual power iPod charger 

$1799
15.4" 2.2 Macbook Pro (2GB, 120GB etc)

$99.95
Brother HL2040 Laser Printer

$159
MS Office: Mac 2008, home and student edition

$349
Lacie 1TB d2 Big Disc Extreme

$500
Lacie Little Big Disc Quadra (400GB, Firewire 800&400, USB)

More printers and software too


----------



## harzack86

Any way to scan and post the flyer by any chance?

Thx.


----------



## neptune

I will be adding a PDF of the flyer to the Carbon website shortly. I'll repost once it's up. Thanks.


----------



## neptune

Okay everyone in and around Ottawa. Please visit carbon computing - be sure to hit refresh and then click on the New Ottawa Store button. This will now take you to a page where you can download the grand opening flyer as a PDF. Please note: these prices and specials are available only at the new Ottawa Store at 1065 Wellington Street West. Thank you.


----------



## nick24

Carbon copy (excuse the pun) of the paper flyer in today's Citizen.


----------



## Commodus

Bump - let's get a good turnout! Ottawa needs your support.


----------



## iJay

Opens at 10am I can't wait!!!!

FYI 

Just down the street is a great greasy spoon type breakfast place called Cozy's

breakfast blogger » Blog Archive » Breakfast at Cozy’s..


----------



## titans88

Congrats to Carbon on their new store opening! I look forward to visiting sometime soon. Unfortunately, I can't make it today to the grand opening


----------



## Ottawaman

I'm here. It's a nice store. I hope I win the draw. I already recieved a shirt, some buttons and a free usb stick.
Lots of people here today.


----------



## SoyMac

Ottawaman said:


> ... I already recieved a shirt, some buttons and a free usb stick...


How did you get the free stuff? 
I'll be there in a few minutes...


----------



## rgray

WTF?     

Since I have to drive 50+ miles to get to Ottawa, I phoned ahead. Carbon's phones were not answered and the message said the store was closed Saturdays. The website says the store is closed Saturdays and Sundays.









So I didn't drive in as I had no other business that to see the new store. Now I find the store was in fact open. Helluva way to promote your business, dudes.... 

WTF?


----------



## Commodus

I was unintentionally first in line at Carbon's grand opening - I actually showed up a bit after nine and was the first to actually stake out a permanent spot (others had swung by). The line was small at first, but towards 9:30 the line started filling out quickly. By opening it was long enough that it wrapped well along the side of the store.

I'm sure the Torontonians and Kitchener visitors know this, but Carbon is a great store to visit -- the atmosphere is as good or better than an official Apple store. It's warm, it's airy, and you can try just about everything Apple (and a few other companies) make. Trying out the Apple TV with the new firmware made me want one on the spot, though I need a 'proper' HDTV first. 

This is also definitely the place to go shopping for MacBook cases - they've got stacks of good brands like Tucano.

Several people from ByMUG were there (in fact, a couple of the employees had attended ByMUG awhile back). Leo as always was a gracious host!

I'm definitely going to make excuses to visit in the future, and if you're a Mac fan, you should venture out there at least once.

The sign


Me! (And George)


The lineup a few minutes from opening


Cashier lineup at opening


iMacs and a Mac mini on display


MacBooks on display


Darling of the moment, the MacBook Air


Axiotron ModBook


A sea of iPods!


An Apple TV (playing Tekzilla)


Someone HAD to have an unlocked iPhone


There's the famous (infamous?) Red!


----------



## SoyMac

My friend drove in from Bacchus Island (near Rideau Ferry) to attend the opening with me. 
We scored the complementary buttons, T-shirts, and USB thumb drives!

Nice lay-out to the bright store, comfortable vibe, friendly staff from Toronto, just in town to help out with the opening, and a good crowd at noon.

I recognised a few faces, including ehMac's own "Ottawaman".

The only problem for me is that my credit situation is finally stabilising, _*but*_ the store is within walking distance of my house.
*Curse You, Carbon Computing!* 

I'll be back during the week when the store is less crowded, and talk about trading up my laptop, as well as accompany a co-worker who is ready to "switch".

Something I noticed earlier this week, as I drove West on Wellington; the Carbon store has cast a flattering light on the buildings around it. The whole neighbourhood looks better now.


----------



## rgray

SoyMac said:


> My friend drove in from Bacchus Island (near Rideau Ferry) to attend the opening with me.
> We scored the complementary buttons, T-shirts, and USB thumb drives!


The more I hear about how cool this event is/was, the more *P!SSED OFF* i am getting about the phone non_answer/message/wesite re: hours










50 miles driving is a hell of a waste of resources if it is for nothing and available data from phone and website said it was for nothing............... 

Now I find Carbon was, in fact, open....... Crappy promo, dudes!!!


----------



## SoyMac

rgray said:


> The more I hear about how cool this event is/was, the more *P!SSED OFF* i am getting about the phone non_answer/message/wesite re: hours...


Okay, it wasn't *that* cool.
But I understand your irritation. 
I crossed just a couple of neighbourhoods last week, after the website and email of another store did not indicate a holiday closure, just to find the doors locked and my trip wasted. 
I took my business to another store and likely won't be back to the original.

I can understand the pressures of a grand opening and renovations interfering with details like accurate special hours, but it's something I would hope does not become a habit. 

Details make a difference!


----------



## BikerRob

I understand the frustration by those who didn't drive in because of the distance, but c'mon - it's been announced on ehmac for weeks that the store is opening today ... the flyer made it clear it was today. I don't know, but I would assume that someone just didn't have think to change the website ... they DID have a busy day.

I will say this - the store is awesome and it was great to go and check things out today. If you were there when the two Harleys pulled up out front, well, one of them was me ... 

C.C. will certainly be my first stop for all things Mac.


----------



## rgray

BikerRob said:


> I understand the frustration by those who didn't drive in because of the distance, but c'mon - it's been announced on ehmac for weeks that the store is opening today ... the flyer made it clear it was today. I don't know, but I would assume that someone just didn't have think to change the website ... they DID have a busy day.


Good for them. Irrespective of their announcement on ehMac, their local info (phone, website) was that they were closed. Too bad, because i had a carload of folk who were prepared to leave them some money and who now will be a long time deciding to go back. Details do count. I am sure they will just laugh us off, but I can tell you that they would have sold at least three machines today to my carload and now that the stupidity level has become clear, that money will go somewhere else. There are a lot of Mac users out here in the rural area around Ottawa and with 50 miles to go we always phone ahead. If Carbon doesn't want our business, that is their choice. Our choice is to go where we can get reliable info.

Edit: we will be VERY interested to see if Carbon, themselves, responds... which they haven't so far. We realise they're busy. Time will be allowed- however that time will not be infinite.


----------



## Atroz

rgray said:


> Good for them. Irrespective of their announcement on ehMac, their local info (phone, website) was that they were closed.


It is unfortunate that some of there data was wrong, but there was a notice on their front page of their website that the store was opening today, and if you clicked on it, you got lots more info about April 5th Grand opening. 
carbon computing. ottawa grand opening.

Maybe they were late updating the info, but this seems to be correct: carbon computing. contact.


----------



## titans88

Atroz said:


> It is unfortunate that some of there data was wrong, but there was a notice on their front page of their website that the store was opening today, and if you clicked on it, you got lots more info about April 5th Grand opening.
> carbon computing. ottawa grand opening.
> 
> Maybe they were late updating the info, but this seems to be correct: carbon computing. contact.


From what I remember, that info has been there for at least a week.


----------



## rgray

titans88 said:


> From what I remember, that info has been there for at least a week.


We phoned TODAY!

The contacts link says they would be closed. The phone message said they were closed. I repeat - and I am aware that no one seems to care - 50 miles (100 miles or 160 km round trip) is a sh!tload of gas -not to mention lunch, etc., etc. - to waste for what last minute checks says is a waste of time.

DETAILS COUNT!

Edit: still no response from Carbon.


----------



## neptune

*Official Statement from Carbon Computing*

I'd like to start by thanking everyone who came out in support of our official retail launch in Ottawa. We have been overwhelmed on the sales floor since 10am this morning. I've actually just been able to sit down now (5PM) to read this thread. 

I will now address some of the concerns about the details which we missed. First of all, it was brought to my attention at 4:15pm that our website was still showing our pre-sale hours. I corrected the problem 5 minutes later. Secondly, our phone system indicates that our offices are now closed, referring to our inside sales and administration offices. I agree that this is confusing and makes us sound like our retail store is closed which it obviously is not. This will be re-recorded by the middle of next week. Finally, regarding phone answering - I have mixed feelings on this issue. We've been too busy with customers on the sales floor to be able to answer phones. We were blown away by the number of people that were here at 10am and even more surprised at the number of people still here. It's been a zoo all day. 

I am sorry that we weren't able to satisfy everyone today. I have a great deal of pride in what we've built here in Ottawa and I take it very personally when I read some of the comments posted on Ehmac. It is never our intention to turn away business and was not our intention to mislead anyone about whether we were open or not today. We were simply overwhelmed with the completion of the physical details in the store over the last week and overlooked some of the more technical details. Shame on us, we'll learn from our mistake. 

For those that would have liked to come to the store, but didn't make the trip due to our poor messaging, please PM me and I'll personally attempt to right our wrong. Thank you.

Sincerely,

Neil Oates
Chief Operating Officer


----------



## Commodus

Now that's how you make amends! Thanks for clearing it up quickly. And yes, I can attest to the hectic action at the store. Even two hours after it opened, it was about as busy as it was when it opened. People just seemed to keep coming, even if it wasn't quite the rush of the opening.


----------



## titans88

rgray said:


> We phoned TODAY!
> 
> The contacts link says they would be closed. The phone message said they were closed. I repeat - and I am aware that no one seems to care - 50 miles (100 miles or 160 km round trip) is a sh!tload of gas -not to mention lunch, etc., etc. - to waste for what last minute checks says is a waste of time.
> 
> DETAILS COUNT!
> 
> Edit: still no response from Carbon.


It's opening day, I doubt they are going to answer their phones! Imagine how bombed the store is with customers.

I've worked plenty of years in retail. Generally, from my experience, the policy has always been to help the customer in front of you first, before you answer the phone.

I understand you have a long roundtrip. I know how difficult that can be, as i'm living in a suburb on the outskirts of the city and rely on public transportation. I just think the details you were seeking were readily available to you and everyone else. Certainly, Carbon should have made the details more accessible (and i'm sure they regret not doing so) but i'm not about curse the store and threaten to never shop there because of it. This has been perhaps the busiest couple weeks of the Carbon teams lives, and unfortunately they overlooked some details. We all make mistakes.


----------



## joemulder

I don't think they are going to open one in Ottawa
the market is too small. and all bestbuy futureshop are selling their products. already..


----------



## tango

joemulder said:


> I don't think they are going to open one in Ottawa
> the market is too small. and all bestbuy futureshop are selling their products. already..


... Too late, we're open, and today was mighty successful! Maybe we'll see you if you decide to forego those big-box stores?


----------



## Ottawaman

I really like the new store. It's nice to have the hands on experience.
I was hoping to see the training areas. Please keep us up to date on any events you have in the summer. Is anything currently planned?

I hope you host many events and become a great Ottawa Mac community benefactor.
I'm sure you will be rewarded with loyalty from your customers if you do.

There was a really fun vibe today, I hope to see that continue.
Thanks for the free swag.

PS....
Any one want to trade their free tshirt with me?
I received a large, but require an extra large.
Cheers,
Ottawaman


----------



## davidslegend

*Who won the big prize...*

Hi...

As a local mac nerd my girlfriend & I were 4/5 in line respectively... Congratulations on the grand opening. 

So I have to ask... who won the grand prize laptop valued at 3600$.xx   :clap: 

I guess it wasn't me 'cause I didn't get a message on my answering machine.

Thank-you.

Best Regards,

davidslegend


----------



## tango

davidslegend said:


> So I have to ask... who won the grand prize laptop valued at 3600$.xx   :clap:
> 
> I guess it wasn't me 'cause I didn't get a message on my answering machine.


The draw isn't happening until Monday. Carbon's not open tomorrow (Sunday) and I'm assuming that the staff who stayed until close left as soon after as they could.

You'll hear soon!


----------



## nick24

Thank you Leo and all your crew in making today an event that Mac fans, both old, new and potential will remember for a while. 

I walked away empty handed (well, not exactly true, as I got an apple cap, pen and USB thumb drive) but secure in the knowledge that I will be back in the future. It is refreshing to talk to a sales associate who sees a customer in front of them, rather than dollar signs. I spoke to Leo about a home network setup, and rather than trying to make me part with money, his advice was to come back when I really needed to upgrade and add stuff, rather than walk away with stuff I didn't really need. That's also why I didn't leave with a macbook air...still, that kept the wife happy!

All the best to the Carbon boys and girls !


----------



## tlipovski

I was at the grand opening as well and I have to say I was totally impressed. There was a significant line up an hour before the doors opened, and it was busy all day. The staff were excellent, not pushy but knowledgeable and helpful. The store layout was very Apple-like which is part of the experience. Great hands-on displays (except the MB Air and ModBook which remained under glass). The touchy/feely thing works for Apple and it seemed to work well for Carbon as well. I saw a quite a few people walking out with new Macs and I saw one guy make up his mind right there to buy during his test-drive. The only thing I would have liked to see were some price mark downs, however, I know Apple controls pricing closely. Overall it is a great buying experience and I will be back. Soon!


----------



## Carbon Computing

*Wow!*

Wasn't that a time!

We had it all.
Geeks & gurus.
Code warriors and switchers.
Babies & bikers.
Artists and scientists. 
Writers and real-estate agents. 
Film makers and home makers. 
And so many more.

I only wish I had a month to sit and talk to all of you!

Thank you to Neil and his team for parachuting in and pulling off a spectacular Grand Opening with countless hours (days actually) of last minute set up etc. 
I hope you all get some well deserved sleep!

Thank you to Leo and his team for the prep-work, living in a trailer for months and of course the genuine warmth extended to all of our new customers. It looks like you are going to have a fabulous base to serve. 

Thank you to Jayson and Marc from Apple for rolling up your sleeves and welcoming the Ottawa mac community so sincerely and so knowledgeably.

Thank you to Alan and his team for getting the building ready on time. Looking forward to making this great building perfect.

Thank you ehmac users for your kind words and support.

Thank you mother nature for providing us with such lovely weather to go along with this day!

But most importantly...

*Thank you Ottawa for coming out in droves to our opening fête!*

And the good news is...
...the best is yet to come.


Ron Paley, (Glebe '79)
President, 
Carbon Computing
Toronto, Kitchener & *Ottawa!

*


----------



## wtl

*Great opening*

My wife and I went and were very impressed. We also discovered that she doesn't want a MacBook, but rather a MBP... Which means I get a new one and she gets my old one.. 

That's probably *after* I get the Mac Pro, though. 

Some photos on Flickr:
1, 2, 3, 4

More can be found here: Carbon Computing Ottawa - a photoset on Flickr

The idea that they'd have time to answer the phone with all these people in-store is a bit amusing. You *always* deal with the person in front of you first.


----------



## rgray

wtl said:


> The idea that they'd have time to answer the phone with all these people in-store is a bit amusing.


The issue was NOT that the phones were not answered! The issue was that message said the store was closed. So did the hours listed on the web site. Neil has recognised the problem and my understanding is it will be fixed. I have been in 'conversation' with him and I am satisfied that we understand each other.  

The matter is closed.



wtl said:


> You *always* deal with the person in front of you first.


Obviously you have never been to a Canadian Tire store parts counter or a take-out restaurant and tried to order at the counter. 

In my life it always seems that if I am actually at the counter businesses take the phones first and if I phone they deal with those at the counter first..... it gets confusing...  I'd guess it is a Murphy type thing...


----------



## SoyMac

wtl said:


> ...The idea that they'd have time to answer the phone with all these people in-store is a bit amusing. You *always* deal with the person in front of you first.


When I worked at a hotel front desk, we were taught to *always* answer the phone, as the guest physically in front of us was already engaged and in the process of a transaction, while the caller's business would be lost, likely forever, if the call was not answered or if at the very least, the outgoing recording did not provide all information required. 

This oversight can certainly be excused on opening day.

Living in the Ottawa Valley's rural-urban mix, where time and transportation are considerable elements of daily living, I don't think rgray's irritation was unreasonable.
I was happy to see that Carbon has responded appropriately. 
Ron Paley, because you're an Ottawa boy, I know you understand the elements that impact retail in Ottawa - the big city that's also a small town  .

I'll be at Carbon later today, with my friend who is excited to switch, and I'll be looking at an MBP for myself! 

Hey rgray, I just saw your post - maybe I'll see you at Carbon!


----------



## coreLlama

My wife and I dropped by the store around 2 and it was still packed. I think it’s going to be great addition to Ottawa. The store looks great and everyone seems friendly and knowledgably, even the guy that was up until 4 am setting up. I was most impressed by the Wacom Cintiq setup. I played around with that for 20min’s. Now I really need to convince my work to pony up.


----------



## rgray

SoyMac said:


> Living in the Ottawa Valley's rural-urban mix, where time and transportation are considerable elements of daily living, I don't think rgray's irritation was unreasonable.


Thank you for saying so - I really appreciate it. As a general comment, it is hard to get Ottawa businesses to realise that to "just drop in to the store" involves a 2 hour investment in travel from here. More specifically to Mac businesses, there are a ton of Mac users out here in the rural environs - I make a tidy little income from my Mac support business from rural users who need support but just can't seem to get the attention of the boys/girls in Fat City (as Ottawa has been called) - not that I object to making the money (or barter). Actually, Ottawa Mac businesses don't even seem interested in cultivating the attention of us rural support guys - I need a reliable source who 'gets it' re my type of clientelle.. - hint, hint!  .

Anyway, I have 'talked' with Neil. The original matter is closed.



SoyMac said:


> Hey rgray, I just saw your post - maybe I'll see you at Carbon!


I'll be there early in the pm on Thursday... :clap:


----------



## BikerRob

so, now that we are all "kumbyaing" again,  ... WHO WON THE MODBOOK??? 

I know they are probably trying to get a hold of me ... so I thought I'd help out by sending a note here again!


----------



## keebler27

BikerRob said:


> so, now that we are all "kumbyaing" again,  ... WHO WON THE MODBOOK???
> 
> I know they are probably trying to get a hold of me ... so I thought I'd help out by sending a note here again!


I did! wuhoo! 

nah...just messing with you. I was in Northern Ontario for the opening and now I have sick kids so I won't be there any time soon  ugh!


----------

